# Terrible accident involveing young girl



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That's so sad. =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How awful. Will keep the family in my prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That is terrible.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

how awful! im praying for that child and keeping her family in my prayers!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Prayers to the family. So sad to lose one so young.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

My horse riding buddy's son was almost killed by one of her horses. I really hate it when freak accidents happen to young people.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Also posted here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/12-year-old-killed-clemson-rodeo-88022/


----------

